# Can Heavy Cover Deter Jumping?



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I went overboard and bought a Betta I couldn't resist. The tank doesn't have a lid. However....I have a ton of a mix of Salvinia minima and Duckweed. If I put it in the tank thickly enough would it deter jumping so I don't have to keep the water level so low? I could also add a bunch of Java Moss or Subwassertang to add to thickness.

I'm looking at Harry in his 5.5 packed with Soft Hornwort (Ceratophyllum submersum) and Subwassertang and I don't see how he could ever jump out. Tank does have a lid.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi.

If you are worried he might jump cover the tank with some cling wrap.

I have lots of floating plants in my tank and my Betta don't jump.


----------



## Ehmdee (Jun 29, 2013)

Floaters have discouraged all of the jumpers I've had (including other species) - with labrynthfish it's best to leave a small portion of the surface area open for them to have quick breathing access.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've not had a jumper and have kept 2 different bettas in open top ripariums (20g long-at different times) I did not keep water line low but I'm lazy and usually only fill to just above the bottom edge of the black trim. It should be noted these betas could not see any other bettas.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've not had jumpers, either.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

This is what I have thought of before to have the open look without worry:
You could go to a fabric store or a Walmart with fabrics and purchase some of the green craft netting It's very cheap. If you have talll emergent plants cut holes for them and wrap the top of your tank or you can do a dome. People do something like this for outdoor ponds. This is a DIY version cheap:

http://improvements.scene7.com/is/im...rc=362494_main

I have seen more decorative dome types where they put a little decoration on top like you might see on the end of a fancy curtain rod. I could find a pic but it's the same concept as the frame of a fancy bird cage there are several example but there are ones that have a rectangular base might an example for an aquarium:

http://pinterest.com/toyastales/flig...ncy-birdcages/

or this lady did a more contemporary version you might adapt to your ripararium. You'd have to use something other than copper since it's toxic to some fish and invertabrates.

http://davesgarden.com/guides/articles/view/2835/

The light could hang from the ceiling with picture wire and eyehooks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas. Those are pretty nifty.


----------

